# Help, sick vent girl



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

I found my vent girl last night just sitting on the ground, not very active. I pulled her out of her tank and she was severly bloated. She is now in a tupperware container with a mix of pedialyte and distilled water. She has gained a lot of activity since last night, but I still fear for her. What are possible causes of bloating? Could it be the terrarium? I lost a vent about a month ago in the same group. Man, I just don't know what to do, other than the pedialyte. Please, anyone that knows anything, helpme out. 

Ed Parker


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2005)

I'm curious what you mean by bloated? like fat from belly to back? or just really round?

My female vents start looking round before laying eggs, though I've lost other frogs that got bloated before hand (and they seemed more fat from belly to back, and bloated around the neck).


-tad


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

It is more of a full body bloat, from throat to back. I am pretty sure now that she is not gravid, and as soon as my digital camera is found, I will take a picture and post it. She looks horrible, but she is gradually doing better, but she is not de flating. 

Ed


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2005)

Well now one of my vents kind of looks the same as how your describing yours. Normally they're pretty spry about hiding when I open the tank. The frog does look "gravid" but it also looks a little more bloated through out its whole body. 

I'm curious to hear what's happened to your vent in the past few days?

Is it common for gravid females to be more lethargic? (I didn't think so).

I have been poking around in their tanks b4/after lights off maybe they're sleepy? *shrug*

-Tad


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

Tad, my vent girl ended up becoming very bloated, and died from it. So, keep an eye on yours, and make sure she is ok. Hope you had better luck than me,

Ed


----------

